# Regular voltaje continua con potenciometros



## Incitatus (Nov 29, 2016)

Hola a todos y gracias de antemano por la ayuda.  Veréis, nevero controlar el voltaje de salida de una pequeña bateria tipo SAI de 12 voltios de manera que la pueda regular entre 0 y 12. No entiendo mucho de electrónica pero me he estado informando leyendo mucho en los foros y he podido ver algunos videos y tutoriales sibre como hacer un regulador de voltaje pero veo que son muy diferentes unos de otros en cuanto a los componenetes a utilizar y el valor del voltaje que se pueda regular. He visto en particular uno que lo regula, entre 0 y 12 voltios simplemente con dos potenciómetros de 10 y 1 khom, sin utilizar ningún khom más y me ha gustado debido a su simpleza y a lo fácil de realizar pero me surge la duda de si de verdad será efectivo y los potenciometros soportaran o se quemara. Os pido ayuda con vuesyra opinion y en caso de que no fuese factible me indicaseis,  por favor algún circuito sencillo con el que poder regular el voltaje de manera finca entre 0 y 12 voltios. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.  Adjunto un enlace al vídeo en el que he visto el sistema que me gusta.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 29, 2016)

Con puros potenciometros? Solo si es poca corriente, del orden de mili-amperios (mA). Aún así corren el riesgo de quemarse. Un regulador lineal o conmutado funcionaría de maravilla, obvio, serían un par de componentes como transistores y resistencias, uno que otro diodo. En el foro hay un monton, utiliza el buscador, Saludos.


----------



## Incitatus (Nov 29, 2016)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.  El circuito del video que os muestro me serviría?. Si es así,  como puedo añadir el segundo potenciometro a dicho circuito?  Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 29, 2016)

El video solo muestra 1 potenciometro, con el se regula el voltaje pero va conectado al circuito integrado. No neceitas otro potenciometro al menos que agreges un regulador den corriente.

Desconozco cuanta corriente necesitas pero el Lm317 (el C.I. del video) soporta unos 1.5Amp y necesita un disipador de aluminio porque entre menos voltaje y mas corriente le exijas más se calentara. Pero si, el primer diagrama del video te servira para regular de 1.2v~11.3v (perdidas del circuito).


----------



## Incitatus (Nov 29, 2016)

1,2?. En el video dice que regula hasta desde 0 volt. Yo necesitaría que fuese desde cero si es posible.  En cuanto al potenciometro, lo que ocurre esque con ese valor no me permitiría realizar ajustes finos del voltaje por lo que preguntaba si es posible añadir otro potenciometro de menor valor al circuito 1khom para poder hacer el ajuste fino entre los dos. Si se pudiese os agradecería que me indicaseis como realizar la conexión. Gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 29, 2016)

Sin conocimientos de bases de electronica es complicado, no son simples las fuentes que entregen 0V, pareciera que es algo absurdo, pero es así, hay regulaciones mas complejas que pueden hacerlo, pera nada se basa en poner dos componentes y listo.

En el foro creo que hay un par de diseños con regulaciones desde 0V, buscalas para ver si sirven.


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ajuste fino y mínimo de cero voltios? Necesitarias un potenciometro de multiples vueltas, trimpot sino me equivoco, y necesitas aplicar voltaje negativo para compensar los 1.2V del integrado, temas ya tratados en el foro. Te toca quemar pestaña (estudiar).


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 3, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. Sigo con el tema y he buscado y renegado en el foro pero no encuentro nada que me ayude definitivamente. Además,  he de hacer una matizado y es que ademas de controlar la tension a partir de 0 voltios, prácticamente tendría que hacerlo entre 0 y 1 o 2 y hacerlo en milivoltios. He leído por el foro algo de Fogonazo sobre una triquiñuela para engañar al lm317 y hacer que llegue hasta los 0 voltios pero no he podido ver en que consiste esta triquiñuela ni como hacerla. Si me podéis quedar os lo agradecería.  Se poco de electrónica por lo que os agradecería ser lo más concretos posible. Si alguien conoce otra solución también agradezco que se exponga.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 3, 2016)

Buenas noches.

En realidad, para que un Regulador tipo LMxxx pueda dar 0Voltios no hay que hacer ninguna "triquiñuela", es algo de electricidad básica.

Cuando el Regulador tiene una referencia de 0VCC, la mínima tensión que puede dar es de 1,25Voltios, esto es debido a que el Regulador genera internamente una tensión de referencia precisamente de 1,25Voltios.

Si nosotros añadimos a esa referencia una tensión negativa, podemos hacer que el Regulador baje hasta 0Voltios



Esto es un ejemplo de como se hace

Sal U2


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 3, 2016)

Miguelus, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.  Con este circuito podría controlar el voltaje entre 0 y 1 o 2 voltios pero en milivoltios mediante potenciometros?


----------



## miguelus (Dic 3, 2016)

Incitatus dijo:


> Miguelus, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.  Con este circuito podría controlar el voltaje entre 0 y 1 o 2 voltios pero en milivoltios mediante potenciometros?



Buenas noches.

Par obtener una tensión de salida comprendida entre 0 y 2 Voltios, tendrías que poner para R2 un valor de 120Ω, lógicamente la tensión de entrada bastaría con que fuera de 5VCC.

Sal U2


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 4, 2016)

Gracias de nuevo. La tension de entrada si circuito será de 12v ya que debe salir de una batería de coche. En este caso que resistencia tendría que poner?, habría algo más que m modificar en el circuito?. 

Por otro lado, con el potenciometro de 5 k que indicas en el esquema podría hacer un ajuste fino en la selección de milivoltios de salida o tendría que pinte uno más pequeño solo o en serie con este?



Otra cosa, esa referencia negativa por lo que veo es un voltaje negativo de 10v que debería obtener de algun sitio no?


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 4, 2016)

Solo necesitas una referencia de *-1.2v*, no necesariamente -10v. El circuito, imagino, toma referencia una fuente simétrica.  Puedes obtener voltaje negativo a partir de la batería con el siguiente circuito,





Referencias online: http://unicrom.com/obtener-12v-negativos-de-12v-positivos/


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 4, 2016)

Muchas gracias de nuevo, perdona tanta pregunta pero al no entender mucho de electrónica quiero que me quede todo claro para no meter la pata. Con este circuito obtengo 12v negativos pero como los reduzco a -1.2 pasta compensar al circuito del lm317?


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 4, 2016)

Exactamente como el diagrama del post#9, con el LM385 y una resistencia limitadora (R3). Pero nunca eh utilizado el LM385 

Pero puedes utilizar diodos comunes 1N4001, algo así:


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 4, 2016)

Vale. Entiendo que el esquema representa los dos circuitos, el de arriba el que me sirve para poder modificar la tensión mediante el potenciómetro y el de abajo el que me sirve para anular los 1.2v mediante la generación de -1.2v.

Si es así, un par de preguntas, en el esquema aparecen dos baterías, me imagino que con una solo lo puedo hacer sacando de la misma una toma para cada circuito y otra, en el circuito de arriba, el regulador, es así de simple o tendría en realidad que encajar todo el circuito del LM317 con sus condensadores, resistencias y potenciometro?.

Muchas gracias porque veo luz al final del tunel con tu ayuda.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 4, 2016)

Buenos días de nuevo.

¿Necesariamente necesitas que la máxima tensión llegue a 12 Voltios?

Hay que tener en cuenta que los Reguladores de este tipo la máxima tensión de salida estará a tres voltios por debajo de la tensión de entrada, esto significa que con 12 Voltios de entrada la máxima tensión que se puede obtener en la salida será de 9 Voltios 

Si necesariamente necesitas más tensión habrá que emplear circuitos más complejos...

Primero subir la tensión y a continuación ya podremos hacer un Regulador que baje hasta 0 Voltios.

Sería interesante conocer la Intensidad máxima que necesitas.

Sal U2


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 4, 2016)

No, no. Yo solamente voy a necesitar un par de voltios como mucho ya que lo que tengo que hacer es compensar el potencial expontaneo del terreno que será como mucho alrededor de 1.0 voltios. Eso sí, necesito poder controlarlo en términos de minivóltios con el o los potenciómetros. Te adjunto una imagen de lo que estoy haciendo. Como ves hay dos multimetros. Con uno voy a medir la intensidad de corriente que voy a introducir en el terreno mediante dos picas situadas en dos extremos. Con el otro voy a medir el voltaje que esa corriente va a generar en el terreno y lo mediré en otras dos picas situadas en el centro de las otras dos. Evidentemente el terreno posee un potencial expontaneo antes de realizar la inyección de corriente con el aparato. Ese potencial expontaneo es pequeño, generalmente por debajo de 1.0v y lo tengo que anular mediante la inyección de un voltaje de igual valor y signo contrario, sino se me sumaría al potencial que genere yo mediante la inyección de corriente. Ese es el tema, necesito contrarrestar ese potencial expontaneo que será de milivoltios. El valor de la intensidad de corriente no me preocupa, puede ser baja. El equipo genera una inyección de corriente de 1A y 600v más o menos, aunque este circuito es el de inyección de corriente y ya lo tengo solucionado. Me queda el de compensación que se regularía mediante los dos potenciómetros que puedes ver a la derecha del equipo y se alimentan, en ese caso, mediante una batería interna de 6v, yo pretendo que sea de 12v ya que tengo cargador de 12v y no de 6v.


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 4, 2016)

Bueno, quedaría algo así. Obviamente tome los valores de ambos circuitos (post#9, 13 y 15), pero el circuito puede mejorarse para una mayor eficiencia. En la imagen que adjunto, *R4* puede ser mayor a *1kΩ* (recomiendo 10kΩ), en la simulación debí colocar ese valor por cuestiones de simulación (tiempo), pero seria cuestión de probar valores.


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 5, 2016)

Muchas gracias, te estoy enormemente agradecido. Te contraste cuando lo monte.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 5, 2016)

Buenos días.

Una forma más sencilla de bajar hasta 0VCC es restar en la salida esos 1,25 Voltios...



La Resistencia de 47Ω está para asegurar que por los Diodos circula corriente, de esta forma tendrán la suficiente caída de tensión.

Sal U2


----------



## Incitatus (Dic 6, 2016)

Bueno, visto que este segundo es más simple y que a un par de compañeros les gusta la idea, creo que voy a realizar este si no hay ninguna matización sobre el. Os contaré cuando lo tenga. Muchas gracias a todos, así da gusto.


----------

